# Uninstall language packs



## Matsaki (Sep 13, 2005)

I know that there is a small application that can remove unwanted Language packs on OS X. The problem is that I forgot the Name and can't find it now


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2005)

Monolingual

LanguageStripper


----------



## Matsaki (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm, bobw,, how the hell do you know all this things man?? hehe

So nice with guys like you arround when you need help


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2005)

Every once in awhile, the old memory chip kicks in


----------



## quiksan (Sep 13, 2005)

just be careful what you remove with those apps.  if you select the wrong thing, you can leave your keyboard useless, and have to start your os from scratch.

MAKE A BACKUP FIRST.
(experience speaking here...)


----------



## Matsaki (Sep 13, 2005)

hehe, thanks


----------



## Matsaki (Sep 13, 2005)

By the way,, I am also looking for a REALLY GOOD tutorial how to install MySQL and PHP, and how to make the config. after?


----------



## quiksan (Sep 14, 2005)

well if you want the actual experience of doing it, then google, or search around del.icio.us a little bit.  there's TONS of good tutorials.

On the other hand, if you just want it installed to USE, check out MAMP.  It's free, and installs in a clean, standalone folder.  So it's easy to remove when you don't want/need it anymore.  VERY slick.
free too:
http://www.mamp.info/en/home/


----------



## Matsaki (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks, 
That was are really neat thingy  I allready managed to install MySQL and PHP from a tutorial. As I am not a "programmer" I use Webmin for settings and so, but every time I restart my comuter the permissions for webmin and MySQL changes 

Well well, I just have to skip sleeping tonight as well,, hehe


----------

